
Acquia CEO outs community member and asks them to leave - nvahalik
http://buytaert.net/tag/living-our-values
======
lambic
Larry's side of the story: [https://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/tmi-
outing](https://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/tmi-outing)

------
breakingcups
I have no stake in this fight but it seems odd to ban someone from
participating in a FOSS project because of his beliefs if those beliefs are
not affecting the work or the project itself.

------
appleflaxen
there was a link to this discussion on twitter (not by me) that is now gone.

why was it removed? Is linking to twitter against the HN TOS or something?

